# Your Opinion?



## Sainler (Nov 6, 2013)

So.. I want to know, whats your opinion on yiff? 
Do you like it? Why or why not? 


Personally.. I'm a fan of classy yiff. I dont enjoy the over-used "Gay boy goes to college." Or "Girl gets kidnapped."  ones with plot, and a story line, along with a creative character cast make me want to read it. I think it shouldnt just be porn, you know? There needs to be a who, what, when, where, why, and how. 

What are your opinions? 
{Please, be respectful and tolerant of everyones opinions. ^^}


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 6, 2013)

I was about to be disrespectfut and intolerent...



Fuck your opinions


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 6, 2013)

I like it better when there is a nice plot along with the Yiff.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

Most comics involving yiff tend to only be about the yiff from what I've noticed. Same with stories. Even if they're 50 chapters, if it's adult rated then it's really a 50 chapter story about yiff and only that. Which truth be told, I'll read _good_ smut but too bad most furry writing _isn't_ that good. 

I'd rather see comics and stories where that's a secondary component that just so happens to fit in with the main plot. 



Sainler said:


> {Please, be respectful and tolerant of everyones opinions. ^^}


[muffled laugh track playing in the distance]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I like it better when there is a nice plot along with the Yiff.



Indeed. Makes the it all the more interesting.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

I can smell the drama already...:V


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Classy yiff?

Like porn so fancy, you MUST spank it with your pinkie out? I agree. That's always nice.

...

I am sooooo putting that idea on the backburner.


----------



## Sainler (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Classy yiff?
> 
> Like porn so fancy, you MUST spank it with your pinkie out? I agree. That's always nice.
> 
> ...



Like I said, please be respectful of everyones opinions. 
Were not here to start an arguement. 

Anyway, 
Good yiff that isnt 99% sex is what I enjoy. Interactions and relationships between characters, believeable speech and tone, etc, etc. 
I hate ones where its just- 
"hello stranger. Wanna bang?"
"Yes."
*sex*

Thats just.. no.


----------

